# Want To Try Bone Saddle



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to try a bone saddle but don't want to pay for a setup. Is there somewhere I can buy one that I just loosen the strings, pop it in and I'm good to go?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Any drop-in replacement saddle will require at least some minor modification. At the very least, the height of the saddle will likely need adjusting.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I just want to hear the difference and it's probably like $15 for a premade saddle to $100 for a saddle and setup.

I was hoping I could buy a bone saddle that was "close" just to try it and if I like then get the setup. If I don't like I'm only out $15.

There's really no premade saddle I can buy that's not going to be good enough to compare the sound difference from Tusq?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

You might find one that's close enough. Take out your current saddle and measure, then compare those measurements to to any bone saddles you find. If you're shopping locally, bring the saddle with you to match them up side by side. If one is close enough, give it a shot.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Any recommendations of where to buy a compensated bone saddle for a 2014 Martin D-18e Retro near Oakville?


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

long and mcquade should be able to get you one or order one


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not sure you'll find a perfect match for that style of bridge. The cutout for the saddle is narrower than most, and it is shaped to match the bridge. Some modification will undoubtedly be required.

I know at least one place that carries bone saddles. 

Sadly, I don't know your area well enough to give a good recommendation, so someone else will have to chime in there. In my experience, stores often don't carry that type of stuff and you would likely need to order it. You might get lucky at a shop with a good repair center.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you sell a compensated bone saddle that will drop into a D-18?

I guess I could order one from Martin but US to Canada shipping can be pricey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

Amazon.ca has one for $19.

Bone Saddle - Fits Martin® Guitars - Compensated. Radius - 16": Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yikes

CDN$ 19.00 + CDN$ 23.54 shipping 
*
I can buy one from Martin for like $16 US. Maybe I'll call them today and ask how much shipping is.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

Oops .. sorry.
I didn't notice the shipping.
Never mind. 

Try Folkways in Waterloo.
http://www.folkwaymusic.com/
They're Martin specialists.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Do you sell a compensated bone saddle that will drop into a D-18?


I didn't mention it sooner because it's against forum rules for me to suggest our products unless asked about it specifically.

We carry these:
Bone Saddle - Compensated Acoustic Saddle
Bone Saddle - Fully Compensated Acoustic Saddle

Measurements are in the product descriptions. You'll have to compare those to your saddle to see if they'd fit.

Folkway Music is a great suggestion as well. If anyone would know where to get a drop-in that fits perfectly, they'd be the place to check.



laristotle said:


> Amazon.ca has one for $19.
> 
> Bone Saddle - Fits Martin® Guitars - Compensated. Radius - 16": Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Even though it says "Fits Martin Guitars", you should always double check the measurements. Martin has used multiple saddle shapes and sizes throughout the last 100+ years. The D-18e Retro uses a 1930's style bridge/saddle. It is likely to be shaped differently than the modern ones.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I called Folkway and they said they wouldn't recommend just putting a saddle in without doing a setup.

Guess I'm going to have to drop $100-$200 just to try a bone saddle.

Anyone have any recommendations of where to get a bone saddle installed in a Martin near Oakville?

Is Long & McQuade in Burlington ok or will I be handing my guitar to some kid still in high school?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Is your current saddle a drop in or is it glued in?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Drop in but Folkway said it would not be a fair test if it's not setup to fit my exact guitar as it might not make ideal contact with the guitar body.

Do you think it would be?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I read the specs on your guitar and Martin is using bone for the nut and Tusq for the saddle.

As you have an under saddle pickup,Martin chose Tusq as it has uniform density-bone being a natural substance is not uniform in density and may have an adverse effect on transmitting string vibration to the pickup. Also as there is an under saddle pickup element between the saddle and the bridge,I do not think bone will improve the tone in your guitar.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't use the guitar plugged in but you raise a good point. So as there is a pickup between the saddle and the body, changing the saddle will not dramatically affect the unplugged sound?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I do not think so,however you can try if you buy a saddle blank that is 3/32 inch wide.

Trace your current saddle on the blank and then do dome filing,sanding etc.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Drop in but Folkway said it would not be a fair test if it's not setup to fit my exact guitar as it might not make ideal contact with the guitar body.
> 
> Do you think it would be?


It also wouldn't be fair if you found out you didn't like it or there was no improvement after spending all of that money for a setup. Measure yours and buy one to drop in which is what you wanted to do in the first place. I know I'm going to. After reading this thread. I want order one from Next Gen. I just need to measure mine and, if it will fit, get the cost to ship to K0K 2E0. I can't find the shipping cost on their site.

_Update: I did find the shipping cost but it's $10 to ship a $5 part so I'll wait until I'm going back up to Kanata and revisit this._


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> It also wouldn't be fair if you found out you didn't like it or there was no improvement after spending all of that money for a setup. Measure yours and buy one to drop in which is what you wanted to do in the first place. I know I'm going to. After reading this thread. I want order one from Next Gen. I just need to measure mine and, if it will fit, get the cost to ship to K0K 2E0. I can't find the shipping cost on their site.


Our shipping system is integrated with Canada Post, so it depends on the size, weight, and destination of the package.
Shipping Policy - Next Gen Guitars Canada

If you're on a desktop computer, you should be able to estimate shipping right from the shopping cart page.








I do want to emphasize that all nuts and saddles require some modification and adjustment to work best with any particular guitar.

The point earlier about TUSQ being better for piezo pickups is pretty much on the money. Bone is a more inconsistent material, where as, TUSQ is very consistent. Bone saddles on piezo pickups can sometimes result in some strings sounding a little "dead" while plugged in.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

jbealsmusic said:


> Our shipping system is integrated with Canada Post, so it depends on the size, weight, and destination of the package.
> Shipping Policy - Next Gen Guitars Canada
> 
> If you're on a desktop computer, you should be able to estimate shipping right from the shopping cart page.
> ...


Thanks. I'll check it out. I can re-work it if I have to but your prices were pretty good and worth a try. I'm hoping it will fit my Seagull which has a compensated saddle and my B & E strings are not bang on.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

$100-$200 for a saddle? This wouldn't take more than an hour of labour, so what do luthiers charge there per hour? My luthier just raised his shop rate from $25/hr to $40/hr.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

gtone said:


> $100-$200 for a saddle? This wouldn't take more than an hour of labour, so what do luthiers charge there per hour? My luthier just raised his shop rate from $25/hr to $40/hr.


I don't know where $100+ came from. That seemed high to me as well. Repair shops and luthiers around here will shape a new bone saddle from a blank for around $50-$75.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I've talked to Long & McQuade and Folkway they both said you should get a setup anytime you get a new saddle. L&M's prices are listed as:
Acoustic Guitar Custom made saddle with compensation $60 + Setup
Setup: Guitar or Bass (Electric or Acoustic) $65 and up

Folkaway said it would probably be even higher as they need to make the bone saddle fit perfectly with the undersaddle pickup.

So even if you just went by L & M's prices it would be $60 for the saddle (is that for a bone saddle or plastic?) + setup $65 and up + strings ($10?) + tax = at minimum $152.55.

Does that seem odd?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

Another reason to learn to DIY.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I've talked to Long & McQuade and Folkway they both said you should get a setup anytime you get a new saddle. L&M's prices are listed as:
> Acoustic Guitar Custom made saddle with compensation $60 + Setup
> Setup: Guitar or Bass (Electric or Acoustic) $65 and up
> 
> ...


Not really. Stores always insist on a setup, no matter what you bring a guitar in for.

_*EDIT: I'd ask them what the "setup" involves. If it is things you can do on your own, tell them you don't need it.*_

I can't speak specifically on Folkway or L&M in your area, but $65 for the kind of "setup" that usually happens in stores (IME) is most certainly a rip off. On an acoustic guitar, it usually only involves changing the strings, adjusting the truss rod, tightening loose screws/nuts, and some cleaning/polishing.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Phone a luthier to get a quote - odds are they'd charge a lot less unless your instrument needs more work on top of what you're requesting. Odds are that L&M is acting as middle-man for a third-party luthier and getting a taste of the action. I can't imagine a retailer like L&M doing setup work themselves and even if they did, I wouldn't let anyone there do a setup on my instrument (sorry L&M - ain't happening...).


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

How handy are you??? If you are handy, buy some bone from the butcher and make one yourself. I made one out of a moose forleg bone. Took a couple of hours. Put on my cheap, flipped over Ibanez. Personally, I couldn't hear any differene from the original saddle but I've got tinnitus pretty baf.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but did anybody look to see what type of saddle it comes with besides being a BONE COMPENSATED SADDLE already, just saying. ship


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Ship of fools said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but did anybody look to see what type of saddle it comes with besides being a BONE COMPENSATED SADDLE already, just saying. ship


It comes stock with a white TUSQ saddle.

D-18E Retro


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

i believe the 60 bucks for saddle means installed with set up---- just had it done,, I think tusk sounds better......


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Where did you have it done? What did you end up paying before tax?

Anyone recommend a good luthier in the Oakville area?


----------

